# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Microsorum Pteropus 'Java Fern'



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

_Plant name_: *Microsorum Pteropus* (Java Fern)
First a close up: 









Second the plant only 









Third: a pic that shows the potential: 









*Some Information:* 
_Light_: low - very high 
_Growth_: medium - low 
_Demands_: very easy
_Pruning_: divide the rhizome when the plant gets too big
_Water hardness_: doesnÂ´t seem to matter
_Specials_: Plant looks best when fixed to driftwood or stones. The roots (and especially the rhizome) should not be burried in substrate. 
_Propagation_: Adventitious plants are growing on the old leaves. Once they are at a size of about 2 inch you can separate them from the motherplant.

_Experiences_: The plant is very easy, since the light requirements are very low. Perfect for low maintanance tanks. When you buy the plant it may take some months until it gets adapted to your water parameters. Usually it starts growing a few weeks after planting.

_Planting_: See specials.

*ORIGINAL POST BY BIRGIT*
http://www.aquabotanic.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=1469

[This message was edited by Ghazanfar Ghori on Fri February 07 2003 at 07:50 AM.]


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I thought I would show off some Java Ferns I grew for selling I sold them Friday at my LFS for $50. I took about four months to get them to this size, there are 7 large plants with a few smaller off shoots. I believe there called
Microsorum pteropus 'Tropica' Java Fern also called Java Lace










I have seen allot of questions about how to attach ferns. Here is what works well for me. I use thumb tacks on driftwood. After about 4-5 weeks of good growth you can take them out or just let them rust away. On rocks I use rubber bands. By the time the rubber band rotes the fern has attached its self to the rock.










Next time I take some pictures I will try and get some better takes.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Hawk, your first Java fern is the 'Windelov' variety, and my favorite.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Sorry! I do have trouble with getting the names right. I know it as Lacy Java Fern. I too like this one as my favorite fern. I use this plant in all my tanks. It takes time to get them to grow but when they start I find they grow fast. They seem to grow in a wide verity of conditions.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The street name for Windelov is Java Lace, so don't feel bad Hawk! We need MORE pics of Java fern! Anyone?


----------



## Josef (May 30, 2005)

From my experience, Java Fern requires hgih light level for a good health (2WPG or more) and it stops growing when water temperature is higher than 28°C.

Peppe


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Agree about the high temperatures. This summer it even died back a little. Now that temperature is going down again, the plant is coming back strong


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

This is my fern...


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, that's some robust looking growth. Very nice


----------



## Rekab (Apr 28, 2004)

Hehe you could do with a bit more growth on those ferns


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

That is a awesome plant. Is it growing out of the tank is sitting on?
I just got some. It seems to be growing but slowly.

Hawk


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

3 years old Microsorum pteropus. Dimension : 3 x 2.5 x 2 (ft)


----------

